# MES30 20072315 help please.



## CANADACANADA (Jul 30, 2018)

This is the bass pro model and I lost the manual that had the parts list and can not find a copy online anywhere. Need to replace the digital controls I know I can call Masterbuilt but with the part numbers I can look for it elsewhere too. Also has anyone upgraded the 800w to the 1200w element from the 40" on the ten 2.5 smokers like mine?


----------



## normanaj (Aug 1, 2018)

You answered your own question(s) several times.Manual for your model or equivalent is more than likely on the MB website.If not sure then just call them and get the part# and research as to where to buy if you don't want to deal with MB.

Curious as to why you would upgrade the element on the 30 with that from a 40?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

normanaj said:


> You answered your own question(s) several times.Manual for your model or equivalent is more than likely on the MB website.If not sure then just call them and get the part# and research as to where to buy if you don't want to deal with MB.
> 
> Curious as to why you would upgrade the element on the 30 with that from a 40?


Well it'll stay hot that is for sure, but I think it's overkill .. <Says the guy with 1800 Watt electric wok>


----------



## CANADACANADA (Aug 1, 2018)

No its not on the MB site it is the sportsman elite as in the Bass Pro only model. and the 800 vs 1200w element will heat up faster and hold temps better.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

You'll need to call Masterbuilt, and I strongly suspect gut your smoker just to turn it into a 1200 Watt heating element. Though I strongly suspect the Bass Pro model is just their normal MES 30 with a brand name on it in effect.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2018)

CANADACANADA said:


> No its not on the MB site it is the sportsman elite as in the Bass Pro only model. and the 800 vs 1200w element will heat up faster and hold temps better.


How long have you had that smoker ? I ask because I bought my sportsman elite from Cabelas in 2013 . 
Look for a gen 1 mes 30 owners manual .


----------



## CANADACANADA (Aug 1, 2018)

Its a gen 2.5 Bluetooth model with 6 racks not 4 like all the 2.5 MES 30 models on the Masterbuilt site. They have model numbers close but not the same.Just hoping someone on here has the same model I only need a scan of one page in the manual ffs.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

You very likely need to call Masterbuilt because even the Basspro site lacks any thing to find a user manual that I can see. Not sure if Bass Pro has the manual some where as a PDF either. <They do offer live chat; you could attempt to see if they have one through that if you are adversed to calling them>


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2018)

CANADACANADA said:


> This is the bass pro model and I lost the manual that had the parts list and can not find a copy online anywhere. Need to replace the digital controls I know I can call Masterbuilt but with the part numbers I can look for it elsewhere too. Also has anyone upgraded the 800w to the 1200w element from the 40" on the ten 2.5 smokers like mine?




If you do change to a 1200w, make sure you get an AMNPS or some other type of Smoke generator, because one of the reasons they only put an 800w element in there, is because a larger one would heat up so quick, it would render the built in Smoke generator totally useless. (even more-so than usual)

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 2, 2018)

I inherited a MES model that did not show up in their website list.  Was just a couple weeks ago.  I hit contact us, sent them the model number of my unit (also started with 2007) and 2 days later had a scanned manual in my email inbox.  Very impressed with them as customer support goes.

Good luck.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 2, 2018)

CANADACANADA said:


> 800 vs 1200w element will heat up faster and hold temps better.



It will certainly heat up faster.As far as holding temps better,you just get to the inevitable temp swings that the MES is known for faster and increase those temp swings when they happen.

That and the increased fire hazard as the 30 is not a 40 and not designed for a 1200watt element.


----------

